# grow ops and criminals...



## Hick (Jul 2, 2009)

This sure seems to be happening a LOT more often with the increase in "big" grow operations.. Lat year a pro-active mmj grower was killed in a home invasion, in colorado, for his stash/grow...
Just goes to show, "criminals/theives" are _at least_ as big a worry as leo. 



> *Castro Valley Shooting, Pot Robbery May Be Linked*
> 
> CASTRO VALLEY (BCN) &#8213;
> 
> ...


 

in addition..
"The Daily Journal

More than 20,000 marijuana plants were eradicated by police but no arrests were made last Thursday and Monday in Ukiah area raids.

Three grows, totaling 7,714 plants, in the Rose Creek and McGarvy Creek area of Masonite Road were eradicated. During training for the Drug Enforcement Agency, students from nine agencies flew over the grows to complete the training, which ranged from spotting a grow to eradicating a grow, the Sheriff's Office stated.

It is not uncommon for police to arrest no one in these types of raids because the occupants of the grow sites flee when they hear police flying above them in a helicopter, Lt. Rusty Noe of the Sheriff's Office said.

On Monday, 13,000 marijuana plants were eradicated near the Red Mountain Campground east of Ukiah, the Sheriff's Office stated. Monday was also the first day of the Campaign Against Marijuana Planting's raiding season.

COMMET statistics for the year to date as of today are: 62,000 marijuana plants eradicated, 30 people arrested and 33 guns seized among 44 grow sites in Mendocino County.

Of the 62,000 plants, 27,000 of been seized since Thursday of last week with more expected this week, Noe said.

In the Thursday Masonite Road raid, COMMET and DEA students participated in the raid. Monday's raid was a combined effort between COMMET, CAMP and BLM."


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 2, 2009)

People losing their lives due to las supposedly put in place to keep us safe from these terrible drugs huh?  I bet legal herb would stop these kinds of crimes or at least put them down to a minimum.  Poor guy.


----------



## Hick (Jul 3, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> People losing their lives due to las supposedly put in place to keep us safe from these terrible drugs huh?  I bet legal herb would stop these kinds of crimes or at least put them down to a minimum.  Poor guy.


.... You really think that thieves are gonna' care whether it's legal weed or illegal weed?... 
Legal medical dispensaries are being robbed at gunpoint too. It's ALL about the money...


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 3, 2009)

I am thinking more about mainstream legality.  When its everywhere I would think these things will lesson.  People killed robbed and committed otherwise nefarious acts during prohibtion, but you don't see people killing people now over a case of scotch.


----------



## Hick (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't know where you're living man, but I see ppl being killed for $40 in the qwikkie stop till.    Theives are just that.  It's an easy mark. A high return on the risk. An illegal grower wouldn't be likely to call the cops, and legal growers or dispensaries aren't "likely" to be guarded by arms.  I'm pretty sure any 'weapons' and mj is still a fed' violation.


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jul 3, 2009)

Thought about the shotgun, but just didn't want the additional legal issues.  Just not worth it.  Should someone stumble across my place & choose to rob me, i guess they can have at it & i'll even help carry it as long as they leave me be... shame about the world, but has always been the case.

It sounds to me like the shop owner was involved with these bums, so...?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 3, 2009)

Will always be a cash crop. but yeah prohibition does make it more apt to violence. but should let large production mmj growers be aware when they post pics up of the whole grow, or letting others know where and how the grow is set up. If its legal i would still treat it as illegal as far as stealth.
Here's is a confusing thing....in oregon you can have mmj lisc. and concealed weapons permit without one interfering with the other. but would still be armed....rather be alive in jail than dead with my thumb up my you know where.
jackboot my door without a badge and your leaving through the same door feet first in a bag. don't care what your here for...gonna assume at that point your gonna kill me and i don't miss


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jul 3, 2009)

LOL... doesn't the moat around the house send the wrong message?!?  ;-)

Can do the weapons permit here too, just that this would definitely bring down the swat team!  BSafe brah!


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 3, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> and legal growers or dispensaries aren't "likely" to be guarded by arms. I'm pretty sure any 'weapons' and mj is still a fed' violation.


 

:hubba: right on baby.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 3, 2009)

I read a story in a mag a while back about a guy who sold like 8oz to an undercover and when they arrested the guy he had a sidearm on him.  He never brandished it during their encounter but just for having it on his person during the arrest he ended up getting 55 years.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 4, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> I read a story in a mag a while back about a guy who sold like 8oz to an undercover and when they arrested the guy he had a sidearm on him. He never brandished it during their encounter but just for having it on his person during the arrest he ended up getting 55 years.


 
that is straight up retarted.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jul 4, 2009)

all this really means is dont get greedy people


----------



## cubby (Jul 4, 2009)

There have been thieves in our midst since the begining of time. There will always be those people who are too lazy or stupid to make it on their own and think the remedy to the problem is to steal from those who've earn through work. Modern society has taken the approach for the last half century that being born into poverty is an excuse, lack of education is an excuse, enviromental conditions are an excuse, (and I'm sure some people will be offended....but) racial history is an excuse. 
The fact of the matter is. there is NO excuse. We're not talking about someone stealing a loaf of bread to feed their children. Theft due to desperation is met with compassion and genuine assisstance. But when people steal because it's an easy way to get what they want they should be delt with in the manner that has historicly proven to reduce crime, or at least recidivism, drag em out back and introduce em' to a tall tree and a short rope. When society says "that's not nice, stop it " the message recieved is not stop stealing but rather eliminate witnesses to minimise the chance of being caught. When you have a sub-culture of people who refer to stealing as "getting paid" and "I gots mine" we rally need to back up and re-examine how we got to this point. Prisons have'nt worked, they just upgrade their criminal skills, "programs" either in or out of prison are just a waste of actual tax-payers money, they can't be shamed because that would require a sence of pride in the first place and empithy in the second. It's my belief that to deal with base anti-social behaviors you need to resort to basic forms of retribution, not "rehabilitation", they were never habitated in the first place. Society needs to teach these people what thier parents, families, and communities did'nt. Violent crimes like these would drop precipitouly if the violators recieved addequet punishment at the first disgression. Have them brought to a public square, or courthouse, or whatever and adminnister a half dozen lashes with a bull whip, ( obviously I'm not talking about a child stealing candy)that would most assuradly emphisize the error of their ways.
    I've always considdered myself a social liberal, but I have no problem with administering the harshest of punishments to thieves, sex offenders, or people who commit violence against others to to get their way. There will always be someone who says "we have to try to understand what brought them to this point". We know what brought them to this point, lack of consequences, had they been aptly punished when they started stealing they would not have moved on to murder. 
    I will climb down off my soapbox now, it's just that this kind of stuff makes me nuts. The only thing worse than a thief is a sexual preditor!


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 5, 2009)

Interseting read. Thats really cool with Oregons law about CW, we need that everywhere.

I don't think that "big" grow ops have anything to do with the increses in "jackings" at all. Really, it's the smaller ops getting jacked that I see and hear about.

Simply, the INFLUX of new growers to the "scene" is amazing, and I think we can all agree with this. This leads to a HUGE amount of growers that have ZERO street sense. Zero. They are the ones in the growstores talking ll about thier gig and how they are "doing it!". Having "street sense" may seem "goofy" to some, but, thats the way it is and thats just the deal.
Folks are TOO comfortable with what they are doing and especially in States with MMJ, they feel what they are doing is just fine and legal. So, talking to other folks about it makes them feel part of "the scene", when in fact, they are giving themselves up to thugs.

Thats my feeling anyway, and I too see it first hand and it IS incresing, and will get far worse.

What HAS got better, imo, at the dispensary I visit for example. They do have armed guards and everyone passes thru a metal detector before entering.  2-3 guards just cruising the parking lot at any given time. Hours of operation is 11am-8pm to clear the area before night fall.

But, Hick is correct also. The dispensary of what I speak is the exception, not the norm, yet. Other dispensarys are getting better.
I have heard of many folks getting jacked as they leave the clubs, but that was in the free for all club daze, not the regulated clubs now in Oakland.

And YA, it's friggin OAKLAND, it aint the city known for pleasent folks and friendly neighbors. Aint you guys seen a Raider game??

But, what I see has happened is the influx of new folks who have no commen sense and are out talking to EVERYONE in person about how they are sitting on all this herb with no club wanting to take it, and not knowing anyone to talk to. It's crazy, but it's true. I trip on all the folks who just blah blah blah at the growstores and dispensaries.

I am sure that many of the Cali folks here can attest to meeting folks for the first time and the person just telling all, looking for what? approval? A Firend? A connect? or do they want to jack you?

Just keep it to your self and have fun. That is what the internet is for man. You can show your show and get the same like minded folks opinions without a chance of getting followed or a gun stuck in your face. 
If you have to seek outside real help from people you DON'T know, you should not grow weed. Simple as that. Google is your best friend.


----------



## cubby (Jul 5, 2009)

It makes you wonder what people who advertise what they are doing expect. Whether you live in a mj tolerant state or not, why would you want everyone to know what your doing and where?  There are always people who are willing and ready to victimise someone else to further themselves. You can't really say "you deserved it", no one deserves to be done that way,but if someone runs their mouth about what they got going on, then they can't really expect alot of simpathy. Legal or not, the best course of action is shut up and enjoy the fruits of your grow.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 6, 2009)

After much thought, I have decided to place several monkeys with stun guns in  my grow room.  Come steal my crop!  And if the monkeys don't get you, my underwater amphibius attack tiger will


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jul 6, 2009)

I may be a newbie BUT I will agree and say even though its my first attempt at this I will tell NO ONE!!! My wife and kids don't even know what I have going on and I plan to keep it that way! TO ALL TELL NO ONE and be safe!

Cheers!!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> I don't know where you're living man, but I see ppl being killed for $40 in the qwikkie stop till.  Theives are just that. It's an easy mark. A high return on the risk. An illegal grower wouldn't be likely to call the cops, and legal growers or dispensaries aren't "likely" to be guarded by arms. I'm pretty sure any 'weapons' and mj is still a fed' violation.


          true,true, a few months back i heard of this guy on prozack, had legal gun permit, legal prescribe drug, killed his whole family and then himself....just this morning i heard on the today show that more people are dying in th USA of preciption drugs than the hard illegal stuff.....


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 6, 2009)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> true,true, a few months back i heard of this guy on prozack, had legal gun permit, legal prescribe drug, killed his whole family and then himself....just this morning i heard on the today show that more people are dying in th USA of preciption drugs than the hard illegal stuff.....


I know more people that graduated from high school same year that have died from prescription pills than anything else.  There are certain drugs out there that I refuse to take or be around.  Oxycodden or whatever is just legal heroin, i know people parents who arent drug users who had surgery and bam, niw they are drug users because of being prescribed that stuff.  No thank you.


----------



## Hick (Jul 7, 2009)

HOW TO INSTALL A HOME SECURITY SYSTEM WHEN ON A BUDGET 


1. Go to a second-hand store and buy a pair of men's used size 14-16 work boots. 

2. Place them on your front porch, along with several empty beer cans, a copy of Guns & 
Ammo magazine and several NRA magazines. 

3. Put a few giant dog dishes next to the boots and magazines. 

4. Leave a note on your door that reads:

'Hey Bubba, Big Jim, Duke and Slim, I went to the gun shop for more ammunition. Back in 
an hour. Don't mess with the pit bulls -- they attacked the mailman this morning and 
messed him up real bad. I don't think Killer took part in it but it was hard to tell 
from all the blood. 

P S - I locked all four of 'em in the house. Better wait outside.

INSTALLATION COMPLETE


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 7, 2009)

This might not work in the Bay Area tho....



			
				Hick said:
			
		

> HOW TO INSTALL A HOME SECURITY SYSTEM WHEN ON A BUDGET
> 
> 
> 1. Go to a second-hand store and buy a pair of men's used size 14-16 work boots.


 
Local Transvestites would steal the boots......



			
				Hick said:
			
		

> 2. Place them on your front porch, along with several empty beer cans, a copy of Guns &
> Ammo magazine and several NRA magazines.


 
All the Hippies would have a Magizine/Book Burning in your front lawn.
You would find numerous Gun protesters and a few local assemblymen, along with Michael Moore with big signs protesting your Violent lifestyle...




			
				Hick said:
			
		

> 3. Put a few giant dog dishes next to the boots and magazines.
> 
> 4. Leave a note on your door that reads:
> 
> ...


 
Again, the tree huggin' animal P.E.T.A. people would "set them free" and have the Humane Sociaty waiting for you when you got home...
There would also be a few from The Castro waiting to meet a Real guy named Bubba...


----------



## BBFan (Jul 7, 2009)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> I may be a newbie BUT I will agree and say even though its my first attempt at this I will tell NO ONE!!! My wife and kids don't even know what I have going on and I plan to keep it that way! TO ALL TELL NO ONE and be safe!
> 
> Cheers!!


 
Hello Degen...
Welcome to the forums.  You do understand that your wife will suffer the consequences along with you if you get caught, right?

No disrespect intended, but to jeopardize someone elses freedom is something I have trouble agreeing with.

This is your partner- IMHO you should either tell her or not grow.  (I guess the exception would be if your 100% legal grower)

Again, no disrespect and I wish you well.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 7, 2009)

Last Fall in my humble county, two youths (as termed in the paper, ages were under 23, if I remember correctly) broke into and entered a home of a Med Grower. They had sold off their excess stash, had five grand on hand and their stash.  They were beaten and had everything stollen.  The offenders were found individually and will soon be up for trial.
It shows that it happens everywhere.
The NRA mags would just make them assume hand guns would be available to steal too.  I did like the idea and rebutt from NCH.  
Also agree with BBFan.


----------

